# 4 days after surgery and generally feeling great!!



## brycem (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi all,

I had a TT 4 days ago and it's so far so good generally!! I was told my thyroid function was normal but since it's been out of there I've definitely felt the difference. The only thing that's not been good is that when I get excited sexually I get a huge headache. I'm wondering if it's because my meds aren't right yet? Has anyone else had this issue?

Thanks
Bryce


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You're only 4 days out from a major surgery so your hormone levels are all over the place. Have you already started thyroid replacement medication? I didn't start mine for almost 10 days because I had some dumping during surgery while they wrestled my thyroid out of my neck and it let loose all of the extra hormones. I felt amazing for about 2 weeks after surgery and then the dumping wore off and that's when I started replacement meds.


----------



## brycem (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Yep I started the hormones the day after. Sorry to hear of your hassles, I trust all is good now?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's waaaaaaaaaay too early to know anything about your meds. Right now, I'd be lying low and focusing on recovery...and trying not to get too excited about anything. 

But I'm glad you are feeling so well!


----------



## blackpoolbutterfly (Jun 2, 2014)

Im also 4 days from a ithimusectomy and rest rest rest is the key...I kinda got excited today at my hubby (god knows why) only for him to tell me we wi be waiting at least 2 weeks...I think theres just a tsunami of allsorts going on. I cant advise on meds but all the bsst  xx


----------

